# Anfängerfrage



## Pedro123 (1. Dezember 2014)

*Anfängerfrage*

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir eine Battlechest 6.0 auf Ebay erworben und bekomme wohl morgen die ganzen codes/keys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde gerne auf einem PvE server spielen und da habe ich mir einen auf

http://www.warcraftrealms.com/eu_realmstats.php?sort=Total ausgesucht.

Und zwar ist es "Shadowsong" da es dort ein gutes Verhätnis zwischen  Allianz und Horde gibt (60:40) mit der größten population . 

Denn PvP ist mir ziemlich wichtig und da möchte ich ja genügend gegner haben in den Battlegrounds wie Warsong Schlucht etc.

Meine Frage Nr. 1

Wenn ich sagen wir mal auf einen Server gehe wo 98% Allianzler sind und  ich möchte PvP spielen auf den Battlegrounds( nennt man die überhaupt  so? egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) . Geht das dann überhaupt wenn man nur 2% Horde als gegenspieler hat  oder spielt man da auch gegen die allianz wenn man selber allianz ist ?


Frage Nr.2

Ich möchte mein English weiter verbessern und habe mir deshalb den eng. server "Shadowsong" ausgesucht. 

Wie sieht das mit dem Ping aus?
Oder hat man auf einem deutschen Server die bessere Latenz?

Frage 3 :
Ist vielleicht der Server "Shadowsong" doch nicht so eine gute Wahl ? 
Was für einen Realm würdet Ihr nehmen wenn es euch SEHR WICHIG ist die  neue Ausrüstung die ihr in den schwierigsten instanzen bekommt (gute  gilde vorausgesetzt)  im PvP BGs gegen andere Spieler einsetzen zu  können.
Zur Not nehme ich dann auch einen deutschen realm 



Vielen dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _maxe (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Wie gut ist dein Englisch denn? Vielleicht würde es auch reichen einfach mal das Spiel auf Englisch zu Installieren.
Englische Questtexte, Item beschreibungen und Namen können vielleicht schon helfen.
Ich bilde mir zumindest ein das ich so ganz gut die Sprache gelernt hab. 

Das Problem ist halt, wenn du wirklich verständigungsprobleme hast, wirst du auf einem Englischem Server nicht glücklich.
Dir würde es schwer fallen mit anderen Spielern zu interagieren und das ist ja schließlich der Sinn eines MMORPG's.


----------



## Pedro123 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

naja in textform verstehe ich eng. zu 100% abgesehen von ein paar vokabeln
habe auch d3 gespielt und fast ausschließlich mit ausländern

aber das ist eigentlich nicht so meine frage gewesen


----------



## Amon (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

WoW sowieso nur auf englisch. Jaina Prachtmeer...Beutebucht...mir haben sich damals die Fußnägel hochgerollt...


----------



## DerKuma (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Habe zwar erst vor einigen Wochen wieder begonnen WoW zu spielen aber als ich nach TBC aufgehört habe sah es wie folgt aus:

*Antwort 1:* Auch wenn der Server nicht mit anderen Servern verbunden ist, die Schlachtfelder sind es auf jeden Fall, da wirst du also kein Problem haben Gegner zu finden. Auf den Schlachtfeldern ist es jedoch immer Allianz gegen Horde, niemals Allianz gegen Allianz oder Horde gegen Horde. In der Arena sieht das wieder anders aus, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Aber warum nimmst du einen PvE Server, wenn du PvP (auch) magst? Mich stört es immer wenn ich einen Spieler der feindlichen Fraktion in einer neutralen Zone treffe und diesen dann nicht bekämpfen kann.
Es ist nur nervig, wenn High-Level-Spieler Spaß daran haben in Low-Level-Gebiete zu wandern um dort jeden kleinen Spieler niedermähen und man deswegen nicht questen kann.

*Antwort 2:* Sofern du im Bereich 'EU' bleibst sollte die Latenz kein Problem darstellen. Ich selbst spiele auch auf einem englischen Server und habe damit überhaupt nicht zu kämpfen. Du musst selbst wissen ob es dir leicht fällt dich auf englisch zu verständigen. Sollte es dir schwer fallen würde ich dir empfehlen auf einem deutschen Server zu spielen und das Spiel auf englisch zu stellen - fällt es dir nicht schwer, dann spiel auf einem englischen Server und schalte auch das Spiel komplett auf englisch.

*Antwort 3:* Mit der Ausrüstung die du in den Instanzen und Schlachtzügen des End-Contents bekommst wirst du im PvP nicht der König werden. Diese Ausrüstung ist hauptsächlich für den PvE Content gedacht. Um im PvP zu glänzen wirst du dir die spezielle PvP-Ausrüstung erspielen müssen, welche du durch deine Taten auf den Schlachtfeldern erwerben kannst.

Sollte ich nach all diesen Jahren nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand sein, bitte ich die anderen mich zu verbessern.


----------



## Pedro123 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

danke kuma  

also ich werde definitv wohl PvE gehen weil ich ja wohl auch gerne raidinstanzen machen möchte und da ist es doch wohl blöd wenn unsere raidgruppe vor dem instanzeingang oder auf dem weg dorthin von ner gegnerischen raidgruppe aufgemischt wird


----------



## DerKuma (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Ganz ehrlich - Raid vs. Raid ist sehr sehr lustig!
Vorallem wenn man einen 40er Raid hat (Gibt es noch 40er Raids? - Weiß ich gerade gar nicht) und es dann zu einem Kampf 40 vs. 40 kommt, das ist schon sehr spannend. 
Wenn es einem zu bunt wird kann man ja in die Instanz flüchten. 
Aber ob PvP oder PvE ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, soweit ich weiß gibt es bis auf Open-PvP keine weiteren Einschränkungen / Unterschiede.

Im Durchschnitt kann man jedoch feststellen, dass auf PvP Servern ein Horde Überfluss und auf PvE Servern ein Allianz Überfluss herrscht.
Jedoch gibt es auch Ausnahmen, dort ist dann das A/H Verhältnis ziemlich ausgeglichen.


----------



## Pedro123 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Anfängerfrage*

Aber is das nicht total blöd für die atmosphäre oder world events(falls die so heissen) wenn auf einem Server sagen wir mal 95% allianzler sind.

hat das abgesehen von der atmosphäre noch gravierende nachteile wenn so ein ungleiches verhältnis zwischen A/H besteht?

gibt es denn gar keine interaktion zwischen den fraktionen auf einem PvE server?

 Ich war zu wow vanilla zeiten auf einem PvE Server (Proudmoore) da  gab es dann manchmal so raids auf hauptstädte or so events wo beide  fraktionen zusammen in einem gebiet waren und dinge erledigt haben.



was sind denn so die besten PvE DE/Eng server?


----------

